# Belarus MTZ 820 turbo



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Some pictures from the past couple of years. This tractor is mainly used for the maintenance of a 3 miles long private road. Very good value for money this tractor. Uncomfortable, yes, but cheap, reliable and easy to repair. A friend of mine had a gear box breakdown on his Valmet that cost him what paid for my Belarus. Had it happened to my Belarus I would only have to pay 1/10th of that for a brand new gear box.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to agree with you, ohb. They are a dependable work horse.


----------

